# 5.0 Jellybean for 2012



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.slashgear.com/android-5-0-jelly-bean-tipped-for-q2-2012-16213751/

I love this. people complain about not having updates from Gingerbread to ICS and now Android might be putting out 5.0 this Spring/Summer.

So glad i rooted my devices.


----------

